# Tetra Waterworks 3 gallon cube: need info please!



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello to everyone here! :-D This is such a wonderful forum. I've been lurking for awhile now and finally decided to join, so this is my first post! I don't have any betta/s currently, and am just learning about them now, so you'll probably see lots of newbie questions from me. 


Now, onto my question. I am looking at this tank: 










I saw the 1.5 gallon cube at Walmart, but feel it is too small so am looking at the 3 gallon one online. If anyone here has a tank like this, can you *please* post photos of it and tell me exact inches of the TANK only, not counting the black base or light. Also, are you happy with it and do you feel it's fairly roomy? I already checked out the post with everyone's tanks, and saw a few cubes in there, but couldn't always tell which size they were.

:thankyou:


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

This thread talks about that tank: 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=39500

It looks like a good little tank! I would get it, if I could actually find it in a store.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, doubleatheman. However, the tank in that thread appears to be a cylindrical shape of some sort (never seen that for sale before), not the cube one I have pictured in my post.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never seen the cube before in a 3 gallon. The only problem I would have with it is if it doesn't have a hood/lid of some sort.. bettas can be jumpers. Besides that I think it would be good.

The tank in my thread is shaped like a race track oval and I think thats the only difference. I'd never seen them before either but they were at my walmart... I'm planning to check the walmarts near my college to see if maybe it was just a fluke at that particular store.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! And yes, it does have a lid on it (hard to tell by the photo.) I certainly am paranoid about fish jumping out. Ok, so silly me! I was thinking about the dimensions, and if it's 11x11 on the sides, it must also be 11 from top to bottom, since it's a cube,.......right? LOL. It actually says 18" tall, but that factors in the base and light.

I reeeeeeally love this aquarium now! I need it! (and I still want to see people's pictures of it if they own this tank)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Try googling images of it.. you might find a picture of it in use.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I have the 1.5G one for one of my small females and she loves it. The only think that I don't like about it is the light isn't that bright, but it looks like that light is bigger than the one for the 1.5G. I remember reading a post on here that someone got that tank from walmart...I can't remember who it was though.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I saw that post too. It was someone from Georgia. Unfortunately, I have never seen the 3 gallon one at my Walmart.  I want it so much but can only find it for $39.99 on Amazon. I have a small amount of credit to put towards it, but it's not enough. Would be nice to find it somewhere cheaper.

How often do you need to change the 1.5 gallon, BettaxFishxCrazy, btw?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A 1.5 would need to have a water change every other day IMO.. you might be able to get away with every three days if you used the filter.. maybe.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I clean it two to three times a week 100% (taking everything out and washing it). I wouldn't put a male in there though, I keep her in there because she's very tiny and has lots of space. Do you have a Petco near you? I bought two of these 2Gs that are a no-brand and I love it. I don't use the filters though so I have no idea how good they are. They also have a 5G Eclipse for $40. Just remember, the bigger the tank, the better and the less you have to clean it.

Here's the link: http://www.petco.com/product/109841/PETCO-Mini-Hexagon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you! I was also looking at a 5 gallon corner eclipse, but am not crazy about the hex ones (personally) because the corner sometimes give the "double vision" effect. They are very cute though.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I don't like that either, but it doesn't do that with this tank. I can see my fish clearly the whole time, no matter where I'm looking in at him.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have that tank..I love it. It has a lid on it too..Spiderfish lives in it with snail, he is very happy in it. I think I paid $36 for it at Meijers


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks sstacy!  Do you have a photo of it with decor/fish in it? I'm trying to judge the scale and how much can fit in it. Thank you.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd like to see pictures as well. I really love the look of the Water Wonders, but they only sell the 1.5 gallon ones here too.


----------

